# Mid west race series schedule



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I was wondering if any one could tell me where I need to go to find the schedule for the mid west series races.

Thanks


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

www.midwestseries.com


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks Ted,

I haven't been to one of these races yet so do the other racers get mad if I try to start running them now, being they are a series race.
Thanks,
Ted


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Hey Sorry I haven't had time to come by to notice this post, I've had a long weekend, but the 4th part of the Midwest Series is over already of course this weekend. There are 2 more Midwest Series remaining. Were you able to make it out? Of course we don't get mad! The only thing you are missing is the points for the Midwest Series (6 races, 2 drops)


----------

